

I will not do another startup as a non-technical founder unless.. - will_lam
http://blog.stevepoland.com/repeat-after-me-i-will-not-do-another-startup-as-a-non-technical-founder-unless/

======
chadp
Why not just hire a technical team to build your vision? You don't need a
"technical co-founder".

If you can convey your vision, hire and manage tech teams you don't need to
"date co-founders". Dating co-founders to find the right one sounds like an
utter waste of time and energy.

~~~
Mz
I kind of like the analogy (partly because I like playing with language) of
justing going ahead and having the baby out of wedlock (in this case, the
"baby" being the project/startup). I mean, if you know you want a baby but
aren't in love with someone, it seems to me like trying to force a marriage
expressly to get a baby is a bad idea (kind of the opposite of a shotgun
wedding -- or a shotgun wedding without the compelling reason in the first
place).

Are there challenges to going it alone? Sure. But it isn't necessarily worse
than being stuck with someone whose heart isn't really in it.

